# ANZAC Day and Veterans From Other Countries



## Emac44 (Feb 26, 2007)

On ANZAC Day the 25th April 1915. Australians and New Zealanders went ashore at Gallipoli in Turkey. They faced all odds and unknown future. History tells us that from the very first day. These Diggers and Kiwis met Johnny Turk and all fought with courage and bravery. The landings at Gallipoli were a shambles. Troops landing up to a mile from their designated landing points. Climbing steep sand hills and cliffs to engage the enemy who fired from concealed well placed advantage points. The first day of battle and what in Australia and New Zealand was later called ANZAC Cove was a near failure. The Troops were just told to DIG DIG DIG until you are safe, You have come through the worst of it etc. But this Battle Ground this area of legend became the birth place of the ANZAC Legend. Not just for Australians but for their mates across the Tasman in New Zealand. Both Countries had troops that went on to perform outstanding feats of arms not just in Gallipoli but in the Middle East in 2 World Wars. In North Africa in WW2 and on the Western Front in WW1. And ANZACS were found in most battlefields in WW1 and WW2 Korea Malaya Borneo Vietnam and now in Iraq and Afghanistan. Do we celebrate ANZAC Day because it celebrates war? No we do not, We celebrate it for it displays to us our freedoms. Our forefathers and mothers went to war to safe guard our rights and our heritage and in some cases to ease a very great threat to our shores. For example the Pacific Campaign Papua New Giunea etc. 

Do we celebrate ANZAC Day for other reasons? Yes we do too recognise the sacrifice that men and women laid down their lives for us and are still doing so. And ANZAC Day for one thing is to celebrate mateship friendship kindred spirit, what ever you want to call it. We remember our Fallen who were killed in action or died from wounds ,diseases, died in captivity or went missing. But above all its to remember our MATES. And that includes our Allies. To me as a Son of an ANZAC I take pride in seeing the Aussies and Kiwis march on ANZAC Day through the various towns cities and just plain old every day places no one has ever heard of both in New Zealand or Australia. And to remember that my own family had served in WW1 and WW2 and other places. 

But to see our Mates from the USA from England from South Africa and Canada. From even members of the South Vietnamese community take part in marching. Our friends from Greece France Norway Denmark and other countries included to march with the Aussies and the Kiwis on ANZAC Day. 

If I am asked why did I put this in World War One forum. It is easy to reply because that is where the ANZAC legend came from on 25th April 1915 and sprung from it 2 Nations Australia and New Zealand. The birth of 2 Countries being brought onto a world stage though a bloody war . Both countries might not be remarkable or have extended histories etc. But both countries have left a mark in this world as far as their military goes and the attitude to mateship and service to ones country and service to our Allies in friendship and bonds only between Allies that is understood which is perserved and treasured. 

Some one said in another thread that the veterans from WW1 ranks are thinning. That is so true. So are the ranks of the men and women from WW2 Korea Malaya Borneo Vietnam etc. To be replaced by new Veterans from Afghanistan and Iraq. Peace Keeping duties from the Balkans Somolia Timor Bouganville Solomon Islands and other places through the world. Will the spirit of ANZAC Day continue? Yes it will as wars will always continue and men and women gather to remember friends and Mates from times of trouble. To me ANZAC Day was given birth so to speak 92 years ago it hasn't showed any signs of becoming un-necassary to the Aussies and Kiwis by enlarge in 2 countries. When the Last Post is played and the Rouse shortly afterwards this coming ANZAC Day I like thousands of Aussies and Kiwis will take time to THINK, REMEMBER and GIVE THANKS to our Mates. Please feel free to look at the photographs taken in 2006 ANZAC Day Ceremonies in the link below

Australian Government, Department of Defence, Anzac Day Commemorations


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 26, 2007)

Couple of things:

Anzac Day - a guide for New Zealanders

and

In 1934 Atatürk wrote a tribute to the ANZACs killed at Gallipoli:

Those heroes that shed their blood and lost their lives... You are now lying in the soil of a friendly country. Therefore rest in peace. There is no difference between the Johnnies and the Mehmets to us where they lie side by side now here in this country of ours... you, the mothers, who sent their sons from faraway countries wipe away your tears; your sons are now lying in our bosom and are in peace. After having lost their lives on this land. They have become our sons as well.


----------



## stonewall23 (Feb 26, 2007)

The Irish who fought at Gallipoli have until recently been largly forgotten.The 10th Div. ,29th Div lost 4,000 dead . The 29th Div. was made up of the Dublin , Munster and Inniskillin fusiliers .Politics muddied the waters and allowed these brave men to be ignored but this has at last been changed.They are now seen as the hero's they were and are.


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 26, 2007)

It was the Battles of WW1 that NZ soldiers were involved in which finally separated us from the UK. The leadership of the English generals was so bloody awful and their willingness for the colonials to die rather than British troops so obvious that we were forced to look after our own interests.

I suspect that same applies to Australia.


----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 27, 2007)

May we never forget them.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 27, 2007)

It did Kiwi it took nearly 2 1/2 years on the Western Front for ANZAC Regiments Battlions and Corps the right to fight along side their own. prior to that ANZAC Coprs were divided in such a way that of use to British as they saw fit. It wasn't until Monash came along and demanded that all ANZAC Corps be unified under their own commanders. About March 1918 when the Germans lauched a huge offensive causing the near collapse of the Western Front around Albert that Haig eventually saw the reason behind unifying ANZAC Corps. especially when it became known that the New Zealanders Canadians and Australians were holding up to 30% of the Allied Line around Albert far above their numbers and individual regiments.

By the way Kiwi. We Aussies have never forgotten our Kiwis mates. Aussies have seen what you Kiwis can do when you get your blood up. And to Stonewall cheers to the Fighting Irish


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 27, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> It did Kiwi it took nearly 2 1/2 years on the Western Front for ANZAC Regiments Battlions and Corps the right to fight along side their own. prior to that ANZAC Coprs were divided in such a way that of use to British as they saw fit. It wasn't until Monash came along and demanded that all ANZAC Corps be unified under their own commanders. About March 1918 when the Germans lauched a huge offensive causing the near collapse of the Western Front around Albert that Haig eventually saw the reason behind unifying ANZAC Corps. especially when it became known that the New Zealanders Canadians and Australians were holding up to 30% of the Allied Line around Albert far above their numbers and individual regiments.
> 
> By the way Kiwi. We Aussies have never forgotten our Kiwis mates. Aussies have seen what you Kiwis can do when you get your blood up. And to Stonewall cheers to the Fighting Irish



And we have never forgotten the Aussies and their willingness to 'stay the course', even though our nations disagree from time to time, we are friends.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 27, 2007)

kiwimac said:


> It was the Battles of WW1 that NZ soldiers were involved in which finally separated us from the UK. The leadership of the English generals was so bloody awful and their willingness for the colonials to die rather than British troops so obvious that we were forced to look after our own interests.
> 
> I suspect that same applies to Australia.


and Canada


----------



## stonewall23 (Feb 27, 2007)

Another bad stratigic plan from Churchill.I have been told ( I do not know if its true ) that the 10th irish Div. was sent to suvla bay and V beach and because of an admin. error their artillary was sent to France.


----------



## k9kiwi (Feb 27, 2007)

Greatest Priveledge.

Serving my Country.

Most humbling Experience.

Honour Guard at the Auckland War Memorial ANZAC Day dawn parade in the late 80's.

Most amazing experience.

Drinks with the Vets afterwards, (talk about put it back a pint or ten.)


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 28, 2007)

Great privilege, Taking my dad to ANZAC Day Marches for years
Great Pride, Watching my Dad March with his Mates
Marching in Dad's place after he passed away, 
Excepted by my Dad's comrades. Join the ranks to march for Dad
Grandson (my son) Marched for his Grand Dad
Wearing my Fathers medals on right breat pocket with pride.
Realizing what mateship means, On day of my Father's funeral. When 300 men showed up for funeral. His Mates 
Last Post and Amazing Grace Played during service
Above all pride in COUNTRY FAMILY and PRIDE IN ANZAC


----------



## k9kiwi (Feb 28, 2007)

Ake Ake Kia Kaha


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 1, 2007)

k9kiwi said:


> Ake Ake Kia Kaha



Kiwi. My Maori isn't that good. in fact its dreadful please translate


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 1, 2007)

kiwimac said:


> And we have never forgotten the Aussies and their willingness to 'stay the course', even though our nations disagree from time to time, we are friends.



Kiwi I remember seeing a Documentary about when the Kiwis took Chanac Bair on Gallipoli. It was the same day the Aussies tried to take the Nek. The Kiwis took the heights and repulsed the Turks. Only to look down to The Nek to see their Aussie Mates going through hell. All the Kiwis could do was sit and watch. Because they couldn't help their mates. And the Kiwis were awestrucked and felt hepless watching their mates get slaughtered so far below them. The Kiwis to a man had never witnessed such destruction and it was worse as it was happening to fellow ANZACs and they couldn't do a damn thing to help or stop it


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 4, 2007)

And seeing ANZAC Day is fast approaching I have something for our Kiwi Mates across the Tasman and something for us Aussies to remember our mates


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDgq5J6aaZQ_


----------



## Emac44 (Apr 4, 2007)

And if the Kiwis have one for us Aussies be glad to receive it


----------

